# Fluval 404 MSF and Marineland Magnum 350 Review



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Great review Gareth! So overall would you recommend a Fluval over a FilStar? Or you don't have expierence with one?


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I don't have experience with a Filstar yet, so I can't really say!

I'm trying to have a demo unit sent to me so I can evaluate it but so far I have not heard a response. I may just buy one ;-)


----------



## ninoboy (Jan 26, 2004)

GDominy, I use Magnum, Filstar, and Eheim. Owned the Fluval but threw it away. I agree with what you said about Magnum except that you can do something about it actually to avoid those trouble.

I agree that the debris can escape to the impeller. But those debris come directly from the media canister. What I do is I cover the middle tube section of the Media canister with a small media bag (the one people use for their AC power filter). Since then, nothing escape to the impeller. I've been running that MAgnum 24/7 for 7 years and never bought any impeller. 

Also, I never have to prime it. You're right that it fills thru the output. What you should do it to turn it on for 20second (there will be a lot of air). Then turn it off for 5 seconds. IT will release the air thru the output. Then just turn it back on.

Those are the tricks I do for Magnum. For the Fluval, I just gave up because it's just not long lasting (both 03 and 04 model).


----------



## blk (Oct 25, 2003)

Good Review. I have a Magnum 350 and agree with the pluses and minuses. I've learned a few tricks with the Magnum that I thought I'd share. 

1) If the impeller magnet becomes worn, wrap it with a thin layer of teflon tape (the stuff used to seal pipe joints). Since doing this I've had zero impeller problems.

2) When using the media compartment, I pack it with filter floss. This has worked better than anything else I've tried.

3) After cleaning the Magnum, I refill it with water in my sink before reattaching. I fill the last bit through the hose ports with the cover on to get all of the air out.

4) It makes a great CO2 reactor!

5) The blue filter sleeves on the Magnum 350 can be cleaned and reused just like the micron cartridges: in a bleach bath. 


The Magnum 350 has been a good performer for me, and I've been happy with it. The principle problem with it, as pointed out, is its small media capacity. Other than that, I really like it.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Those are some pretty good idea's for the Magnum! I have however, retired it. I will use it for polishing water from time to time (like after a water change) because it really does a pretty good job for that purpose. I need the extra media capacity that my Fluval has.

I have used filter floss in my Magnum but it would clog in 3 days. This got pretty expensive to constantly replace. It all comes down to the loaches, they eat a lot of meat, so I have to be able to keep up with their insane bioload. I seriously doubt I will ever be able to have a heavily planted loach tank (with the number of Loaches I keep anyway) because of my filtration requirements. RIght now I"m just filtering with an Aquaclear 500 and the Fluval. I will probably be replacing both of these with a pair of Eheim 2128 Thermofilters.


----------



## welchrock (Jun 12, 2008)

Great reviews GDominy!


----------

